
Permutation Development Data Layout (1999) [pdf] - gbrown_
http://www.cse.scu.edu/~Etschwarz/TechReports/hpca.pdf
======
gbrown_
I came across this when it was referenced in the de-clustered RAID work for
ZFS [1]. A few proprietary filesystems have had this for a while, notably GPFS
from IBM and PanFS from Panasas. More recently Xyratex/ Seagate came out with
Grid RAID. The previously mentioned ZFS work is the only open-source
implementation I am aware of. I'd be fascinated to hear if others are aware of
other similar works.

[1] [https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/dRAID-
HOWTO](https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/dRAID-HOWTO)

